# Sunshine Factor



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I have noticed that a lot of people seem to use Sunshine Factor and was wondering what their reviews are on the product. From what I have read in the past it seems like a lot of times the vets give it to people after their hedgies have been sick. Is this something that is good to use all the time as a supplement or is it more for hedgies that need a little extra boost? I was curious because if its something that has a lot of health benefits I would be very interested to try it for my crew. I'm still looking around and reading more on it but wanted to see what everyone thought.
Thank you


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I've been using it since December, and I love it! 

Our vet recommended it when I first took Pete in. When we got Pete she had seriously dry skin. I didn't know they could get skin that bad, she would leave a lot of dandruff everywhere. You would hold her for two seconds just to be covered in white flakes. I had tried a flaxseed oil rinse but it didn't help a lot because it was just so bad. 

After maybe a couple of weeks we started noticing how better her skin looked, and today you can't find one single flake on her skin. The vet said it would only be beneficial for Mustard too so I started giving it to her in December as well and her skin, fur and quills look and feel great now. 

I am very interested on the benefits omega-3, 6 and 9 fatty acids have in our bodies and it seems like the balance of these fatty acids in palm oil are very good, and because I've seen good results with my hedgies I'd recommend it in case you have a hedgie with dry skin that won't go away with the use of flaxseed.


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm planning to start using this with Gin, his dandruff is just freaking me out. Flaxseed oil helped Rum a lot, but our house has this dry heat thing going on and a humidifier doesn't seem to help Gin either. 

All the www I'm looking at has it in the $12.50-$15.00 range with like $8+ for shipping...anyone know if theres a website with better shipping? 


Should I stop giving Gin the flaxseed once I start with the Sunshine Factor?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

If you want to know anything specific about it, Snarf sees the vet on Saturday and SF is something I want to know more about and hopefully try with my itchy flaky dude.


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

MissC said:


> If you want to know anything specific about it, Snarf sees the vet on Saturday and SF is something I want to know more about and hopefully try with my itchy flaky dude.


I think I'm mostly just curious on how much and how often


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

HedgehogsAnonymous said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to know anything specific about it, Snarf sees the vet on Saturday and SF is something I want to know more about and hopefully try with my itchy flaky dude.
> ...


According to the label: 0.1-0.3mL for every 450g but my vet said that might be a bit too much. . One is my girls weights 315g and she gets 0.05mL, the other one weights 545g and gets 0.1mL.

I believe you should stop offering flaxseed if you start using palm oil, there's no need to have two sources of oils.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you guys so much  It sounds really good from your experience so I think it may be something worth trying for mine.


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

HedgehogsAnonymous said:


> All the www I'm looking at has it in the $12.50-$15.00 range with like $8+ for shipping...anyone know if theres a website with better shipping?


The high cost with shipping is what was stopping me from trying it, but I decided to call around to some vets since it's often vet recommended. My third try had a bottle in stock - $8 for a 4oz bottle! So I'd definitely say call around to vets first, they're most likely to have it if they treat birds, since that's what it mostly marketed towards.

I've been using SF for a few weeks now on a little girl who attempted hibernation and ended up getting sick and losing a lot of weight very quickly. Combined with bumping up the heat and all the other good stuff you do for them when they're ill, I think the SF gives them a little extra boost, and her skin looks much better too.


----------



## alexdud25 (Oct 31, 2010)

Is once a week enough for treating with SF?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

thanks for asking this question, Hedgieonboard. i've been wondering if i should try it on my boys... except that Sweetie and Harvey don't need any extra weight and they've never had any skin issues or quill loss...


----------

